# Wiedermal .htaccess Problem...



## deintag85 (3. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte folgendes

http://www.domain.de/12345

Die Zahl wird weitergeleitet auf http://www.domain.de/irgendeinedatei.php?getwert=12345

Gut. Das mache ich dann mit


```
RewriteRule ^([-_0-9a-zA-Z]*)$ irgendeinedatei.php?getwert=$1 [NC,L,QSA]
```

Und das funktioniert prima. Aber wenn ich nun keine Zahl eingebe, dann wird die eigentliche index.php nicht mehr geöffnet. Er sucht ne leere Zahl und öffnet mir http://www.domain.de/irgendeinedatei.php?getwert=

Was muss ich hinfzufügen im Falle, dass kein Wert übermittelt wird, dass dann alternativ die index.php geöffnet wird?

LG

P.S.: Ich krieg das Gefühl, dass es nicht geht ^^


----------



## Yaslaw (3. November 2010)

ersetze * durch +
* Null bis unbegrenzt Zeichen
+ Mindestens ein Zeichen

PS: Es empfiehlt sich noch die folgenden Zeilen einzufügen, dass du Dateien und Ordner auch direkt angeben kannst ohne dass er auf den ReWrite springt

```
#nur Pfade umleiten die keine Datei sind    
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
#nur Pfade umleiten die kein Ordner sind
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
```


----------



## deintag85 (3. November 2010)

Och und ich racker mir hier einen im PHP-Code ab dabei war der Fehler ja nur beim Pluszeichen. Jetzt klappt es. Vielen Dank *grins*


----------



## deintag85 (4. November 2010)

Hähm.... Ich merke grad, dass es doch nicht ganz das Wahre ist.

Wenn die URL leer ist also nur http://www.domain.de/ dann kommt index.php
Wenn die URL nen Zahlenwert hat http://www.domain.de/123 dann leitet er das halt weiter.
Wenn nun aber http://www.domain.de/index.php da steht, dann kommt gar nichts, da er entweder Zahlen oder Buchstaben erwartet, aber mit dem Punkt kann er wohl nichts anfangen.


----------

